# Madrid



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

I am planning a long weekend in Madrid, I have been there before but it was a long time ago. Does anyone have any suggestions of the places to visit. I have been to the Prado before and will be revisiting it as I love this art gallery.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

The Reina Sophia


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes I will have a look into that although I do prefer more traditional stuff.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There is the Thyssen Museum, of course, which is huge and has a collection ranging from medieval religious art to early 20th century works. It is very close to the Prado, on the other side of the road.

However, I really enjoyed the Sorolla Museum. I am a great fan of Joaquín Sorolla and the Museum is his former home and studio. It is small and intimate, and there were very few other visitors when we were there.


http://www.gomadrid.com/museums/museo-sorolla.html


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Take one of the sightseeing buses:
Madrid City Tour Hop-On Hop-Off - Madrid City Tours
You can get on and off and will see much more of Madrid than you would on the metro.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

we are staying for 2 nights in September, we will be doing the bus tour and I would like to visit Plaza Mayor.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Plaza Mayor is nice to walk around, but I wouldn't recommend eating at any of the restaurants there.

The Mercado de San Miguel is very close by, it's touristy but also always full of Spaniards enjoying the tapas and glasses of wine from the various stalls.

For a really good modern style tapas bar, but a bit off the beaten track, try Juana La Loca.

http://www.guiadelocio.com/madrid/restaurantes/madrid/juana-la-loca


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

From a previous post that echos much of what has been said above

It depends on which part of Madrid you're going to be in and what takes your fancy, but the Plaza Mayor and Madrid de Los Austrias area near there is nice to wander around. Also there's a tourist info place in Plaza Mayor where you can pick up info. They give guided tours around the city which I can recommend, some in English. Here's a link
http://www.esmadrid.com/recursosinst...2011134658.pdf
If you prefer somewhere quieter there's Retiro Park, or arty there's what's known as the golden triangle Reina Sofia, Prado and Thyssen museums, of which I'd recommend the Thyssen.
A great little museum to go round though is the Sorolla which is actually Sorolla's house and is full of his bits and bobs too.
Another area which is interesting and which links to the Prado, Thyssen area is to walk up Calle Huertas to Plaza Santa Ana (Bars and some shops), cross Plaza Santa Ana and go towards Plaza Mayor and/ or Sol. Casa Alberto is an old fashioned bar at the top of Huertas and still has the old zinc bar.
Restaurante Casa Alberto - Casa Alberto
The city tour bus, if a little expensive, is probably the best way of getting to see a lot of the city and learning a little about it.
Lots of bars and restaurants and quirky shops in Chueca which is not only for gays


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> There is the Thyssen Museum, of course, which is huge and has a collection ranging from medieval religious art to early 20th century works. It is very close to the Prado, on the other side of the road.
> 
> However, I really enjoyed the Sorolla Museum. I am a great fan of Joaquín Sorolla and the Museum is his former home and studio. It is small and intimate, and there were very few other visitors when we were there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like his work too and never realised this existed. He painted a lot around Javea I believe.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Chopera said:


> Thanks, I like his work too and never realised this existed. He painted a lot around Javea I believe.


I believe so. There was a wonderful exhibition of his work at the CAC in Málaga a few years ago, 14 huge canvases were brought over on loan from the US. It was even free to get in (with a free poster, I think the exhibition was sponsored by Unicaja), I really enjoyed it.

http://cacmalaga.eu/sorolla/


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You can see the pictures featured in the exhibition better in this article:-

Mis ojos ven...: Sorolla. Visiones de España - Sorolla. Visions of Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I believe so. There was a wonderful exhibition of his work at the CAC in Málaga a few years ago, 14 huge canvases were brought over on loan from the US. It was even free to get in (with a free poster, I think the exhibition was sponsored by Unicaja), I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Sorolla - Museo y centro de arte contemporáneo de Málaga


 I saw the same exhibition in Bilbao


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> You can see the pictures featured in the exhibition better in this article:-
> 
> Mis ojos ven...: Sorolla. Visiones de España - Sorolla. Visions of Spain


They look excellent. I saw an exhibition of some of his work mixed with John Sargent, who had a similar style, in Madrid a few years ago, but it wasn't as extensive as that.


----------

